

Meteor Entertainment raises $10M to fund Hawken online mech game - teamonkey
http://venturebeat.com/2012/02/27/meteor-entertainment-raises-10m-to-fund-hawken-online-mech-game-exclusive/

======
kenrikm
When I read "$10 million" I was surprised a VC would invest such a large
amount in something as risky as a new game studio with no shipped titles. Then
I saw the demo and I realized why, the game looks amazing and has a lot of
good buzz going for it.

------
teamonkey
"The investors include Benchmark Capital and FirstMark Capital, the same
investors who backed the highly successful Riot Games, maker of League of
Legends, a downloadable web game that was so popular that China’s Tencent
bought Riot for more than $400 million last year."

